# east/escambia bay sharkin



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

how far up east and Escambia bay have yall caught sharks? I know bulls can go anywhere deep enough so im just wondering where would be a good place to hit when I don't got the gas or time to make it to the surf. I fish garcon point a lot but that water is really shallow for more than 300 yards(as far as I can drop) 

im not looking for any honey holes but does anybody know of any places that might be deep enough around either area?

thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have seen them up near the railroad bridge near I10, seen em near Garcon Point bridge. Caught them off Dickerson city years ago. They are there!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jaster said:


> I have seen them up near the railroad bridge near I10, seen em near Garcon Point bridge. Caught them off Dickerson city years ago. They are there!!


thanks man. I think I might try Dickerson city. how far out do you think I need to drop there? ive waded out there pretty far. I don't think bulls care though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have seen them up Escambia river.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> I have seen them up Escambia river.


on occasion or frequently?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Floridatown.

Greg


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Late August they will be way up the rivers


----------

